# Spots in southern wisconsin



## mcuachrp (Aug 27, 2014)

Are there any descent spots in Southern Wis for bolete's?


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

I found tons of them this year but mostly just bitters. Found a few hundred old man of the woods but they are not tasty at all to me. I believe the better ones are further north. Haven't seen any lately though. They may be done. Hens are up.


----------



## piotrowski10 (Dec 8, 2012)

I found a lot of boletes in Pike Lake State park mcuachrp.


----------



## Mickie333 (Jul 6, 2018)

Brooke, are you still an active member here?


----------



## Mickie333 (Jul 6, 2018)

brookie said:


> I found tons of them this year but mostly just bitters. Found a few hundred old man of the woods but they are not tasty at all to me. I believe the better ones are further north. Haven't seen any lately though. They may be done. Hens are up.


Hey Brookie, are you still an active member here??


----------

